

Ask HN: Which really famous people do we have on here? - chunkyslink

There must be some really famous founders / engineers / programmers hanging out on here.<p>If you know of anyone or are that person please let us all know. Don't be shy !<p>Let us know what you've done / do and why you are well known :)<p>I would really like to learn from you and it would be great to follow your usernames.<p>Thanks
======
lambdom
I don't think that is really important. I'm sure you can learn a lot by
reading comments and always trying to analyze it, might it be a famous or not
author.

~~~
chunkyslink
Obviously it was just me who thought this would be a good idea. :)

